# Kurze Brandungsrute



## welsman (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich fahre im April in die Bretagne nach Saint Cast.Nur leider ist im Auto nicht viel Platz und ich brauche deswegen eine Brandungsrute die man möglichts klein machen kann,damit ich dort auch angeln kann.Evt. kann mir ja einer von euch helfen und mir vllt noch Tips für das Angeln in der Bretagne geben,weil ich mich mit Brandungsangeln im Allgemeinen sowieso nicht auskenne,das ist sozusagen mein erstes mal da :l
Schönen Sonntag noch,
Welsman


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Hallo Welsman,

ist 119cm kurz genug?

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...elesurf-BX-420.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=443&

Ich denke, du kommst an Teleskopruten nicht vorbei.

Da gibt es einige.

Ob die gut oder schlecht sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

In der Angeldomane haben die schon lange die Overseas Surfcasting im Angebot.
http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4253_Overseas-T-Surfcasting-Serie.html

Die geht zwar dort nur bis max. 160g Wurfgewicht, aber interessiert hat mich die Rute auch schon.

Da könnte man sic eine schöne kurze Tasche für Brandungsangeln machen.

Ich hoffe, du findest was, das zum Urlaub passt.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## welsman (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Hallo Wiederanfänger,
danke schonmal für deine Hilfe,119 sind schonmal gut aber kürzer wäre natürlich besser.Kennst du auch noch günstigere Brandungsruten?Weil ich gehe dann wenns hoch kommt höchstens 1 mal im Jahr Brandungsangeln und dann brauche ich ja denke ich nicht soooo teuere Ruten weil ich mein Geld lieber in meine Raubfischsachen stecke.
Mfg. Felix


----------



## petripohl (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Moin Moin,
meiner Meinung nach gibt es inzwischen Reiseruten ca. 7 Teilig von mehreren Herstellern in allen möglichen Preisklassen. Sicher bin ich mir bei Grauvell und Shimano - wird aber noch mehr Hersteller geben. Erfahrungen habe ich leider keine.
Gruß Malte


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Hallo Felix,

bei E...
 sind zur Zeit 13 Ruten, bzw. Rute mit Rolle ab 24EUR zu bekommen. Suche nach Brandungsrute und dann nach Tele.

Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei.

Ich habe aus einem Spontankauf hier noch 2 St. Mitchel rumliegen.

Die machen erhlich gesagt nicht den Eindruck, das ich damit x hundert km fahren möchte um zu angeln.

Zu "billig" würde ich nicht kaufen wollen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Hallo Felix,

einen habe ich noch.

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...e-Telesurf.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=356.001&

Liegt bei 20EUR+Versand.

Der Jan vom Brandungsangelshop ist i.O.

Vielleicht mal vorher da anrufen und fragen, ob das die richtige Rute für sich ist.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Hi! In der Bretagne fischt man kaum mit Ködergewichten über 100gr - von daher würde eine 3lbs Karpfenrute völlig genügen.
Schimano STC.... .
Bei Nordfishing 77.. .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Wen interessiert das Ködergewicht? Du hast in der Bretagne einfach mal 'ne gewaltige Tide, wenn an 'nem offenen Strand noch ordentlich Brandung dazu kommt, kann es sein das du 200g Kralle brauchst, also nichts mit Karpfenruten!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Klar - nur angelt dort niemand... .
Ich beangel Kanal und Atlantik seit fast 40 Jahren recht intensiv und habe nur ganz selten "richtige" Brandungsruten benutzt.
Man sollte auch mal über die zu fangenden Fische nachdenken; die Hauptbeute sind wohl Hornis, Lippfische und "Baliste" (Grauer Drückerfisch), also perfekte Gegner für die Karpfenrute.
Wölfe lassen sich mit dieser Rute ebenfalls wesentlich besser als mit der Brandungsrute fischen.. .
Darf ich mal fragen wie oft Du in der Bretagne gefischt hast....?
Petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - nur angelt dort niemand... .
> Ich beangel Kanal und Atlantik seit fast 40 Jahren recht intensiv und habe nur ganz selten "richtige" Brandungsruten benutzt.
> Man sollte auch mal über die zu fangenden Fische nachdenken; die Hauptbeute sind wohl Hornis, Lippfische und "Baliste" (Grauer Drückerfisch), also perfekte Gegner für die Karpfenrute.
> Wölfe lassen sich mit dieser Rute ebenfalls wesentlich besser als mit der Brandungsrute fischen.. .
> ...



Wieso angelt dort niemand??
Ich war schon mehrmals zum Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne wie auch im Rest Frankreichs. Die Hauptbeute in der Brandung sind beim klassischen Brandungsangeln Wolfsbarsche, Seezungen, Meerbrassen, teilweise Rochen und vor den Felsen Conger und Lippfische. Und nein, eine Karpfenrute reicht für die Brandung am Atlantik definitiv nicht aus. Mag sein das du in Häfen und geschützten Buchten auf Hornis, Lippfische und dergleichen mit 'ner Karpfenrute super zurecht kommst, aber hier geht es um 'ne Brandungsrute für den Atlantik, also nehme ich mal an, der TE möchte auch klassisch in der Brandung fischen, was bedeutet, er wird schwere Krallenbleie werfen müssen, also vielleicht mal mit unsinnigen Tipps bisschen zurückhalten.
Gruß


----------



## wulliw (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

schau mal hier

http://sport.shop.ebay.de/i.html?_n...kw=&_osacat=56734&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


vieleicht hilfe es dir ja weiter#h#h


----------



## welsman (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Danke danke für eure Tipps!
Also ich will dort in Saint Cast vom Strand und von den Klippen aus Angeln.Ich bin Ende April da denke ich,vllt kann mir einer von ech ja noch ein paar Tips geben?bin da total ahnungslos.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Boardsuche, findest du 'ne Menge. Ich hatte hier mal was dazu geschrieben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155907&highlight=Bretagne


----------



## welsman (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Boardsuche, findest du 'ne Menge. Ich hatte hier mal was dazu geschrieben.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155907&highlight=Bretagne



Hab ich bereits die Tage gelesen.Hast du direkt vor den Klippen geangelt oder weit raus geschmissen?und warst du schonmal in Saint Cast angeln,ende April?


----------



## basslawine (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurze Brandungsrute*

Hallo,

hier noch mal ein Rutenvorschlag:

http://www.tacklebargains.co.uk/acatalog/Shakespeare_Salt_Travel_Beach_Rod_-_Save_40_.html

die verschicken auch nach Kontinentaleuropa. Da das Packmaß klein und das transportrohr sehr stabil ist, sollte Verpackung und Versand aber nicht  exorbitant teuer sein.

Ich hab die Rute selber und bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden damit. 
beringung für multi und stationär.
sehr robust, packmaß ca 65cm.

die shimano beastmaster surf stc in 425cm beringt für Stationär besitze ich auch. Die ist zwar schöner, länger und filigraner verarbeitet, kostet aber auch mehr als das Doppelte.

Mit etwas längerem Packmaß gibts dann noch eine Reiserute von Daiwa Wilderness Beach, habe ich aber nie selbst in den Flossen gehalten. Kostet irgendwas zwischen den beiden obengenannten.

Gruß Marco


----------

